# KA24E parts



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

I have a few KA24e parts that are left over if anybody wants them I will let them go cheap heres a list and all this came from a running motor till #3 went AWOL I accually drove it for 4 miles.

Distributor, has not been opened cap wires rotor all internals 25.00

Head will be honest may need valve work hard to say could not hear much over the knock comes with head cam valvetrain just like it was taken from the engine and I will send the old headgasket so you can look at it 30.00

Intake manifold has been removed and is in two peices(not broke) but comes with all the goodies thermostat, injectors, CTS, throtle body you name it if it is on the intake on a running car it is on this intake took no parts 25.00

Exaughst manifold no visible damage and I think no leaks from it 5.00

valve cover 5.00
PM me if you ar interested and I will work with the prices if need be


----------



## NC_Slagle (Jan 7, 2020)

I am interested in your spare parts. Are they still available?


----------

